# 2006 Console wiring diagram



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

I am putting a '06 interior in my '67. I am modifying the console to fit. Does anyone have a schematic? All I need is to power the compartment light and the 12 volt socket. I do not need to power windows or locks. Not sure which pigtail is the main connector. I am guessing that the yellow is the 12v+ and the black/white is the ground? HELP!:willy:


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, you are correct.

Yellow = +12V
Blk/white stripe = Ground
Brown/white stripe = IP lamp power (dimmer controlled)

Use the yellow for full 12V supply to the compartment lamp and the power outlet.
Use the brown/white for dimmer control of the shift indicator light, if you are using one.


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thanks so much JMT455! I appreciate the help.:cheers


----------

